
Top Intel Lawyer: Terror Attack Would Help Push for Anti-Encryption Legislation - etiam
https://theintercept.com/2015/09/16/top-intel-lawyer-pushing-anti-encryption-legislation-says-terror-attack-help/
======
wyldfire
All this modern TPM stuff had me a little confused, I thought this was counsel
for the Intel corporation, not US intelligence.

> So he advised "keeping our options open for such a situation."

If this isn't just cherry picking on the part of the journalist, it strikes me
as fuel for conspiracy theorists. Perhaps there really are agents of the
government who would sabotage ourselves in favor of their selfish interests.

~~~
u23KDd23
Yes, that is called a false flag. It happens and might be a lot more common
than you think. Released documents even state that this is something they plan
to use (at least in the digital realm) to support their agenda.

I wonder at what point everyone will finally call bullshit on all of this. The
attitudes developed by their propaganda has only generated more and more
animosity and hate between people. If the objective was really to protect
public safety, they should just put themselves in jail and throw away the
keys.

Unfortunately, there is no economic incentive for them to stop violence. The
more violence that happens (even if it is an indirect byproduct of their
backwards policies) only generates more fear in congress to throw more money
and power in their direction. Additionally, they do not hesitate in any way to
lie and misrepresent information in a way that benefits them and there is
little repercussion for not doing their jobs to the utmost standard. The too
big to jail mentality is more dangerous to our country than anything. Clearly
this hasn't been effective and a more effective way to solve the problem would
be to restrict their funding more and more for their mistakes.

